# Refusal of Service



## mariomike (5 Aug 2017)

Senior taken to hospital against his will slapped with $920 bill 
http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/canada/senior-taken-to-hospital-against-his-will-slapped-with-dollar920-bill/ar-AApr8AY?li=AAacUQk&ocid=ientp
A 93-year-old Hungarian man who was in Toronto to visit family was slapped with a $920 ambulance bill after refusing service from paramedics, raising questions about a patient's right to decline treatment.


----------

